# Do you plan to get HD Locals from DirecTV?



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This question was prompted by all of the talk about swapping HR10-250s for the new HR20-700(?). Will you swap when your HD local stations become available from DirecTV? Ignoring the fact that the new HD DVR won't be TiVos based, do you feel a need to get them from DirecTV? 

My area only has ABC, CBS (no HD yet), Fox, and PBS available. With UPN (soon to be MyNetwork) available on a subchannel of our Fox affiliate. The CW might become available on a subchannel of CBS. Currently WB is cable only. 

So I'll start by saying that I see no reason to get local HD from DirecTV, unless something else changes. Mainly the loss of my HD DNS stations or MyNetwork and/or The CW availability in HD. 

Please no talk about MPEG4 in this thread, it's strictly for what your plans might be.


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

I get my local HD stations OTA for free. There is no reason for me to pay to get them (and probably a compressed version, as well)!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I get mine OTA. I will not be getting them from D*.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

I dropped them through DirecTV. I get them via OTA and through cable, and they look a lot better.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I currently get ABC, FOX, CBS and NBC in HD through Direct. How much longer will those be offered in MPEG-2: who knows. I haven't had any luck with an indoor antennae so I guess I'll switch to the new DVR when MPEG-2 NY locals are turned off.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I get the big ones OTA, including The WB (soon to be CW), which DirecTV doesn't seem to care about.
Not to mention all the little independants which DirecTV won't even consider offering for a very long time.

Considering dropping DirecTV and getting very basic cable once the S3 TiVo comes out.


phox


----------



## LarryInAz (Jul 14, 2000)

Personally I'll probably wait for a few weeks to pass and read the feedback from the "early adopters". I'm fortunate enough to have 2 HR10-250's, if I "upgrade" to the D* HD-DVR I will most likely just exchange one of my HR10-250 boxes. Half of my local OTA channels usually have choppy reception since the OTA tuner in these boxes frankly s*ck. If I do get the new D* box I'll use it to primarily record the weak local stations Too many times the signal was so flaky a :60 minute program only recorded :45 minutes. Programs I didn't want to miss I'd record on my R10 as a failsafe backup or I'd have to downlaod a torrent copy to watch later.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I get mine via OTA so I won't be getting them from D*.


----------



## krs7272 (Feb 2, 2002)

I've benn getting mine OTA for a few years now no need to get compressed versions from D*


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

I would assume none of you guys are sports fanatics b/c aren't the new RSNs MPEG-4? In my case, I watch almost every local baseball and basketball game locally so to see them in HD I'll have to get the new box...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

There's (almost) no doubt if you are getting what you like now OTA, and DTV doesn't add to that line up, it's a waste to get the new receiver just for locals. I'm sure you already know you'll never get a sub channel on DTV so sounds like you are just where you need to be. 

Plus in my experience, during all these bad storms, the OTA never goes out while DTV will. We've been getting hammered so this was an excellent test for my 500+ dollar OTA setup. I'm definitely vindicated. 

now if dtv just would ensure that 'channel not available' error is fixed!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> I would assume none of you guys are sports fanatics b/c aren't the new RSNs MPEG-4? In my case, I watch almost every local baseball and basketball game locally so to see them in HD I'll have to get the new box...


That is true -- no way to get the RSN in HD OTA. 

However...only about half of my baseball team's games are on the RSN. Of those, about half are road games (and so not in HD anyway). I can live with that, though I'd prefer it if I could get the RSN.

And I don't like the NBA, so no loss there.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

DirecTV will never offer locals for me. 

Right now I can get ABC distant from DirecTV. Someday I'm going to put up an antenna to get HD, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

I get local HDs OTA fine and will stick with my HR10's until NFLST HD demands MPEG4.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I currently get Baltimore locals via DTV but I get both Baltimore and Washington, DC locals OTA in Hi-Def. Since DTV will never provide both markets to me via the sats I don't plan on making the switch to mpeg4 just to get them. In fact, I'm considering replacing my current standard DTV receivers and DTivos with HDTivos so I can dump my DTV locals. I only have one HDTV at the moment with no plans on adding any more in the near future. I may add one mpeg4 HD DVR to my account when DTV starts adding more HD programming. I recently cancelled the HD package because there wasn't anything I ever watched on the channels they provided except on extremely rare occasions.


----------



## cje2000 (Apr 5, 2002)

Not for a while yet. I know I can get my locals in HD OTA, I already get ABC and WB with rabbit ears. I just have to pony up the $$ to get a good antenna for the rest of them. The only thing tempting me is the RSNs in HD. I'd love to see my NHL Panthers in HD every night!


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

98% of what I watch comes in for free from my local channels and TV antenna. As long as HD Tivo works for local reception and the guide data is provided I'll keep using it. I have 3 of them now, though one is a spare. 

I'd be tempted to drop Directv when the S3 comes out but I think I'd rather pay $50 a month for the occasional Directv provided channel than $13 per month just for Guide data from Tivo, not to mention the cost of the S3.


----------



## davidahn (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm in an area w/o local HD's OTA. So until I move or we get OTA here, I'll continue to pay for DirecTV's locals. Once I get it OTA, I'll probably get an El Gato DVR solution for my Mac mini core duo.

David


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

As soon as DirecTV releases the TiVo version of the HR20, I'll take HD-LIL, otherwise, never!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I probably will because my CBS is very buggy and on VHF2.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

Oh Kamakzie, you think WWMT will allow DTV to carry their signal?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I sure hope so! But who knows they seem to think they are owed something.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I will be, I can't get a good ota HD signal, so I've been waiting for DTV's new box, tho I will miss the TiVo functionality.


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good evening,
As much as I love Tivo..I have had one model or another since they were released and no store knew what I was talking about when I asked if they had the Tivo. That being said, I struggle with some of my locals on the ota..and with football season coming up I just can't deal with any more pixilation on nbc. Was wondering if there is a release date yet and what some of the functionality might be on this box.

Thanks


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

Watrat said:


> Good evening,
> As much as I love Tivo..I have had one model or another since they were released and no store knew what I was talking about when I asked if they had the Tivo. That being said, I struggle with some of my locals on the ota..and with football season coming up I just can't deal with any more pixilation on nbc. Was wondering if there is a release date yet and what some of the functionality might be on this box.
> 
> Thanks


What football are you watching on NBC? NFC=FOX (all HD) and AFC=CBS (only some HD), right?

_*EDIT: Oh, just thought about it, are you referring to Arena Football?*_


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

No..was refering to this coming season when they get Sunday Night Football


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

I will get HD Locals from Directv. The question I have is concerning the 3 other Tivos I have now. I only have one HDTV, but I have 3 Directv Tivos and an HD Tivo.
I want to keep the Regular digital locals not in HD. Plus get the HD feeds. Is that an option??
It sure would be a waste if my other Tivos could not record local networks.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Apr 26, 2004)

I won't be getting locals from D* because I get them perfectly OTA, and I am getting them from two markets -- Boston and Providence. D* will only give me the Providence locals. This is one of the main reasons I have D* to begin with. Cable restricts me to Providence locals. What I am looking forward to with MPEG-4 is RSNs in HD so I can get NESN in HD and, hopefully, CenterIce games in HD.

SMK


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Of course I'll get them. They are free after all. I'll record either them or OTA, whichever looks better.


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

I'll stick with OTA locals, since I receive them just fine.

Mike


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

I have an SD Tivo in my office that I use for backup, so I will be keeping the locals. If I didn't have that option, I would not get the locals from D*. But considering they are free if you get your locals in SD, I'll be getting them anyways. or, maybe I need to wathc less network TV.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I will keep getting my locals free OTA as long as I can use my TiVo powered HR10-250.


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

Now that I've sorted out my OTA rig situation, I'm happy.

CM 4-bay with a pre-amp worked wonders.


----------



## isbellHFh (Nov 6, 2003)

I get OTA for my locals here in Atlanta (well, northern fayette county).

My problem is that CBS doesn't always come through very well. In fact, this past year it never quite locked during the entire regular season. Once the summer came and the repeats started it began coming through perfectly. I'll assume that's a coincidence, and not a part of a vast conspiracy.

Right now I get ABC & NBC OTA, CBS OTA (at least during the summer), but get FOX via DTV because it was more stable.

I do watch HD material on HBO and Showtime, particulary HBO.

I have no intention of switching. I'm much happier with TiVo than with DTV and once DTV takes HD TiVo away from me, I'll be picking up a Series 3 or two or three, selling my SD DirecTiVos to friends/family and moving to cable. The cognitive dissonance will be painful, but I'll manage.

Peace.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

I get them with a OTA and record them with a PC (Media Center Edition)..


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

I was a Dish network subscriber for 9 years. I suffered through the 921, then the 942. The 921 was terrible, noisy and unreliable. The 942 was an improvement, but it had constant resets, freezes, etc. Customer service was horrible. I switched to Directv in the spring, and went with the HR10-250, which people said was 2 year old technology. Let me say, the HR10-250 is by far, hands down, the best DVR I have ever owned. The Tivo interface is fantastic, and I have never had a freeze up or a reboot, not one! Directv will have to put a ton of MPEG IV nationals on before they could pry the HR10 from my hands. Directv would be very wise to get back to TIVO for its HR20. The TIVO reliability is what gives Directv the edge, and I can get my locals via OTA, so there's no reason to switch to Directv locals for now.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

The OTA tuner works fine for me -- LOS 47 miles away with a Silver Sensor sitting on my receiver.

Why should I care about D* offering them with more compression via satellite?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

I want to stay with OTA but at least on my unit the strength of signal (or whatever you want to call it) sux compared to other tuners I have used...my HR10-250 puts my signal too close for comfort (low 60s to low 70s)...


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Couple of questions:


1) Arent the local channels free from D* as part of your package? We used to pay for them, then they changed it and added it in... at least I thought it was free.

2) Will the new D* HD DVR be able to get the OTA channels like the hr10-250 does now? 

I know I will switch to the new DVR when it comes out so I can get Locals from D*...... not the ABC type networks, but the RSN which I consider locals and I can only get the HD RSN from D*, and not oTA.


----------



## Vroomfondel (Jul 10, 2006)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Arent the local channels free from D* as part of your package? We used to pay for them, then they changed it and added it in... at least I thought it was free.


No, they just changed the way they are paid for. It a[[ears that they are included, but IIMU that you can call and ask for them to be removed (at a savings of about $5 a month).



hoopsrgreat said:


> 2) Will the new D* HD DVR be able to get the OTA channels like the hr10-250 does now?


I don't know for sure, but it doesn't make any sense for the new box to be able to handle OTA from D*'s point of view. Why allow you to receive for free what they can charge you for?


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

Vroomfondel said:


> I don't know for sure, but it doesn't make any sense for the new box to be able to handle OTA from D*'s point of view. Why allow you to receive for free what they can charge you for?


They're only providing the Big 4 networks at this point and do not provide any subchannels x-2, x-3 and such over the SAT. You will need an OTA tuner to pull in all HD locals available in your area.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

I get all my HD locals OTA. Also get east coast feeds in HD


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Vroomfondel said:


> I don't know for sure, but it doesn't make any sense for the new box to be able to handle OTA from D*'s point of view. Why allow you to receive for free what they can charge you for?


1) All current HD Receivers (DVRS and regular receivers have OTA capabilities), it doesn't make any sense to make people give up their OTA to 'upgrade'.

2) They only provide Big 4, not all locals.

3) They only have a handful of markets and will likely never carry EVERY market in HD. You'd have them tell people to upgrade and lose their locals?

4) Some people are able to pick up out of market locals via antenna, DirecTV can't legally do that..

But beyond that, the specs on the prototype shown at CES showed 2 ATSC tuners.

More here:

http://gear.ign.com/articles/679/679224p1.html


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

Vroomfondel said:


> No, they just changed the way they are paid for. It a[[ears that they are included, but IIMU that you can call and ask for them to be removed (at a savings of about $5 a month).


It accually only saves you about $3 a month...and what are all of you gonna do when DTV does convert all of their HD to MPEG4? It will happen in the near future I am sure...you'll either have to swap DVR's or go with another provider..


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> This question was prompted by all of the talk about swapping HR10-250s for the new HR20-700(?). Will you swap when your HD local stations become available from DirecTV? Ignoring the fact that the new HD DVR won't be TiVos based, do you feel a need to get them from DirecTV?
> 
> My area only has ABC, CBS (no HD yet), Fox, and PBS available. With UPN (soon to be MyNetwork) available on a subchannel of our Fox affiliate. The CW might become available on a subchannel of CBS. Currently WB is cable only.
> 
> ...


It's more complicated than you make it out to be. Given that I can get all my stations over the air digitally OK, and in HD, I have no need to get them from DirecTV, or to upgrade equipment from the HR10-250's I currently have.

But if the new equipment were as functional and capable and reliable as the equipment I use now, I would upgrade just "because."

However, based on what we've seen to date with the R15, I don't expect that to be the case, at least not initially. But that's OK, since I really have no need for it anyway.

Part of me has been considering the idea of dropping DirecTV down to the basics altogether, since most of what I watch is network programming, all of which I could get OTA. What's left isn't necessarily so compelling I couldn't wait for DVD sets to come out or for them to be available online in some form.

Of course, right now my local major network stations are available from DirecTV, but I use the OTA versions exclusively since I (a) can and (b) they're usually better quality and (c) I'm not affected by additional potential technical problems of sending them back up via satellite to get to me and (d) DirecTV doesn't carry OTA networks beyond the big 4.

So it's a complex issue and there's no one reason why I don't choose a particular path.


----------



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Of course I'll get them. They are free after all. I'll record either them or OTA, whichever looks better.


yep.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, since I'm one of the few people on here with no problems with my HR10-250 and I get excellent reception on ALL of my OTA's, I'll probably keep the HR10 until I'm forced by Directv to upgrade it because of MPEG4. 

The only thing I don't like about my OTA's is my crappy looking antenna setup. Actually, I wouldn't call it a setup at all. I was having problems getting good signals on all of the OTA channels so I was up on the roof moving the big ole' 80's era antenna around. I had a phone with my wife on the other end watching the signals and shouting intstructions. The problem was that if I moved the antenna one way to increase a signal on Fox, I'd lose CBS or ABC.

After doing this for a while I got pissed and tossed the antenna on the roof in disgust. Just then my wife shouted "Leave it right there, all channels are coming in perfect now!"  Now I have a hideous antenna laying flat on the roof. I'm amazed the wind hasn't blown it off yet but it's held on far the last 9+ months in heavy winds.

Lol, I was talking to my neighbor the other day when he said "Um, you know there's an antenna laying on your roof?" I had to explain why to him. Luckily he's the only one that can see it and even then just barely.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

untouchable said:


> It accually only saves you about $3 a month...and what are all of you gonna do when DTV does convert all of their HD to MPEG4? It will happen in the near future I am sure...you'll either have to swap DVR's or go with another provider..


I only get sho/hbo in HD now...i wont miss them too much if they switch. And you dont have to swap or go with another provider...you just pay the 400 and get a new dvr and stack it.

I dont know why people dont think of that option unless you are severely limited by space etc. Who can't use another 2 tuners and more hard drive space


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kbohip said:


> After doing this for a while I got pissed and tossed the antenna on the roof in disgust. Just then my wife shouted "Leave it right there, all channels are coming in perfect now!"  Now I have a hideous antenna laying flat on the roof. I'm amazed the wind hasn't blown it off yet but it's held on far the last 9+ months in heavy winds.
> 
> .


you should post your antenna type and orientation in the avsforums hi def section. I'm sure a lot of people would be interested in getting reception in that way too 

I'm sure you'll also have a lot of people saying you are lying because antennas must be vertical. I'm not an expert so i sure as heck can't say. All i know is i got zero when it was flat and if you moved it just a few millimeters off vertical when it was on the roof it really affected my signals.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

untouchable said:


> It accually only saves you about $3 a month...and what are all of you gonna do when DTV does convert all of their HD to MPEG4? It will happen in the near future I am sure...you'll either have to swap DVR's or go with another provider..


What makes you so sure? The HR10-250 is still being sold brand new in stores right now, and likely will be for quite awhile longer. At least until September..


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

newsposter said:


> you should post your antenna type and orientation in the avsforums hi def section. I'm sure a lot of people would be interested in getting reception in that way too
> 
> I'm sure you'll also have a lot of people saying you are lying because antennas must be vertical. I'm not an expert so i sure as heck can't say. All i know is i got zero when it was flat and if you moved it just a few millimeters off vertical when it was on the roof it really affected my signals.


The roof is not completely flat. It's pitched, but not a lot. I just went through all of my OTA's to check signals and all channels, ABC, CBS, Fox, even PBS are all hovering around 92-93. This is actually higher than what it was before in the winter!

The thing is, where I live in Colorado Springs, the TV towers are all on top of 9,500ft Cheyenne Mountain, the same one incidentally that houses NORAD. I can see these towers from my roof where the antenna sits.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kbohip said:


> The roof is not completely flat. It's pitched, but not a lot. I just went through all of my OTA's to check signals and all channels, ABC, CBS, Fox, even PBS are all hovering around 92-93. This is actually higher than what it was before in the winter!
> 
> The thing is, where I live in Colorado Springs, the TV towers are all on top of 9,500ft Cheyenne Mountain, the same one incidentally that houses NORAD. I can see these towers from my roof where the antenna sits.


so does that mean people can get ota for hundreds of miles?


----------



## robgettier (Jun 19, 2002)

My OTA feeds are better than anything D* can give me and they are free. Plus, they are available during a bad thunderstorm. No chance I will go with D*.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> This question was prompted by all of the talk about swapping HR10-250s for the new HR20-700(?). Will you swap when your HD local stations become available from DirecTV?


No. We get our locals via OTA antenna and they keep getting better and better in the Baltimore/Washington area. Signals used to be very unstable, but in the last year or so, the stations seemed to have upped their signal power. So we rarely have pixelization these days. Right now, I'm not willing to deal with that humungous 5 lnb dish! IF they get the size reduced, I might consider it, but I'd still keep my HR10-250 along with Direct's MPEG4 receiver.

Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cheryl would you be happy with dtvs offerings? I do/did like upn/wb and doubt they will carry CW so OTA is the only way to go. Plus I watch 100% more pbs than I ever did before since I get it in HD now. 

And if you are between cities, i've heard people getting both locations OTA so you are probably in a nice sweet spot indeed.


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> What makes you so sure? The HR10-250 is still being sold brand new in stores right now, and likely will be for quite awhile longer. At least until September..


The R10 was being sold brand new in stores up until November or December...if you are lucky, you can still find them sometimes...yeah, September-December is probably right, but why wouldn't they make everything else MPEG4 too?? It's almost common since. If you owned a company and spent all this money launching satellites, developing new equipment, wouldn't you change all of your programming over to MPEG4?? like D* said, they plan on having 150 HD channels nation wide...those sure aren't gonna be broadcast in MPEG2..


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

untouchable said:


> The R10 was being sold brand new in stores up until November or December...if you are lucky, you can still find them sometimes...yeah, September-December is probably right, but why wouldn't they make everything else MPEG4 too?? It's almost common since. If you owned a company and spent all this money launching satellites, developing new equipment, wouldn't you change all of your programming over to MPEG4?? like D* said, they plan on having 150 HD channels nation wide...those sure aren't gonna be broadcast in MPEG2..


Because if they convert all HD to MPEG4, they're going to have to get EVERY HR10-250 user a brand new HR20 for free with no comittment. They can't just take away the HD Pack from every DVR subscriber without a free upgrade.

However, if they put hot new content in MPEG-4, then they can both stagger replacements over time and get people to pay a small amount for the upgrade to get the new content. People will pay for new stuff, but they won't pay to not lose what they have. (Especially if they had just bought it!) Once there are a lot less HR10's on the street, then they will make the change.

They will probably start with Sunday Ticket though, which will free up a lot of capacity...


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

ALL HD channels will be converted to MPEG4 quite soon. Probably by the end of 2008. It will be easy enough because they don't have that many HD customers and by offering the HD RSN's and probably switching Sunday Ticket HD over to MPEG4 in 07 or 08 will get most to convert on their own. There are only a million or less HD subs. This has been their plan all along to get all HD over on the MPEG 4 sats as soon as possible. They can's start that until the next 2 sats go up next year so you won't see a conversion until 08 most likely.

Converting all the SD content to MPEG 4 is another thing all together as that would be replacing 25+ million receivers, probably more. It may be something they work on the next 5-10 years but by no means will it be overnight unless they toss a couple billion cash at a receiver swap (I wouldn't bet against it, but unlikely).


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

I plan to stay w/ my HR10-250 and OTA majors for as long as is humanly possible. My top priority is the tivo interface.

I bought my HR10-250 b/c 1) I wanted to stick w/ tivo 2) I could get HD majors via OTA 3) I don't want to switch to cable. I figured that as long as I can get HD via OTA, that will satisfy 95% of my HD viewing and I can still record and have my tivo interface. All SD is viewed/recorded on the two other tivo boxes we have.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> This question was prompted by all of the talk about swapping HR10-250s for the new HR20-700(?). Will you swap when your HD local stations become available from DirecTV?


Being in a DMA that just recently picked up SD locals (Burlington, VT), I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> ALL HD channels will be converted to MPEG4 quite soon. Probably by the end of 2008. It will be easy enough because they don't have that many HD customers and by offering the *HD RSN's* and probably switching Sunday Ticket HD over to MPEG4 in 07 or 08 will get most to convert on their own.


It's not the locals that will make me want to upgrade, I'm in an unserved market anyway, it's the HD RSNs. I'm so jealous that folks with MPEG-4 equipment in the NY RSN area are going to be getting the Mets in HD. If there were an MPEG-4 DVR, I'd switch *now*. Sorry TiVotees, DVR functionality comes in 3rd behind Sports and HD for me.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bidger said:


> It's not the locals that will make me want to upgrade, I'm in an unserved market anyway, it's the HD RSNs. I'm so jealous that folks with MPEG-4 equipment in the NY RSN area are going to be getting the Mets in HD. If there were an MPEG-4 DVR, I'd switch *now*. Sorry TiVotees, DVR functionality comes in 3rd behind Sports and HD for me.


Technically there's really no need to switch; just add an MPEG4-capable HD DVR to your system (when it's available) and use it for MPEG-4 channels and keep using the HR10-250(s) for everything else.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Technicallt there's really no need to switch; just add an MPEG4-capable HD DVR to your system (when it's available) and use it for MPEG-4 channels and keep using the HR10-250(s) for everything else.


No no no, you must buy into the chicken little scenario of everyone being forced to change  Please change your way of thinking to be more in line with impending doom and mandatory switchover horror stories - (many of which on here)

does mpeg4 mean 2x the HD on the same sized drive as mpeg2?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Technicallt there's really no need to switch; just add an MPEG4-capable HD DVR to your system (when it's available) and use it for MPEG-4 channels and keep using the HR10-250(s) for everything else.


But will it cost more to add an MPEG-4 DVR vs. a "trade-in"?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

pdawg17 said:


> But will it cost more to add an MPEG-4 DVR vs. a "trade-in"?


Ding, we have a winner. Why would I want to pay another fee if I qualify for a swapout and all that's required is a new commitment? Now, whether I would qualify because I'm obviously not in an area where locals are being introduced, I have no idea.

All I know is that I see posts in the AVS Forums that the amount of HD RSN games available to me as an MPEG-2 sub will drop significantly, even though it's only YES that I'm getting now. I don't know whether it's accurate or not, I still see Yankee games in my guide today.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Technically there's really no need to switch; just add an MPEG4-capable HD DVR to your system (when it's available) and use it for MPEG-4 channels and keep using the HR10-250(s) for everything else.


Oh NO, not a THIRD dvr in the living room!!! OUT OF CONTROL!!

Plus I only have two inputs on my tv. DVI is used by HR10, Component is used by DVD player...


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Simple solution to your tv input problem is a receiver that has 3 or 4 component ins and a few HDMI ins.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Technically there's really no need to switch; just add an MPEG4-capable HD DVR to your system (when it's available) and use it for MPEG-4 channels and keep using the HR10-250(s) for everything else.


I have too much time and energy not to mention money invested in getting good OTA to stop now.

However, I like to have a backup as well. So I will get a new HR20 when it is available after D* turns on my HD LIL and it will reside with one of my HR10's. I will mirror the HR20 for network programming. So if I lose OTA signal for any reason, I will will have a backup of the show via sat on the HR20.

And I will have an MPEG-4 receiver for any new national channels that I want to watch/record.

But I will keep my HR10's for OTA network programs as long as they last unless [email protected]## freezes over and the new HR20 is better than the HR10.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

Sticking with my OTA.


----------



## Steeldog (Jul 12, 2006)

smimi10 said:


> I'll stick with OTA locals, since I receive them just fine.
> 
> Mike


Do you need just to buy the attenna and plug it into the HR10-250 or do you need to buy a seperate tuner box as well?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Steeldog said:


> Do you need just to buy the attenna and plug it into the HR10-250 or do you need to buy a seperate tuner box as well?


The HR10-250 has two built-in ATSC tuner. You do not need an external tuner.


----------



## Steeldog (Jul 12, 2006)

rminsk said:


> The HR10-250 has two built-in ATSC tuner. You do not need an external tuner.


Cool. Is there any national site you can check to see where your local towers are located? I have a 2 story and trying to wire an outside antenna would be a pain. Plus the tech that installed mine said he has had good luck with the indoor ones that he has installed.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

We're staying with OTA. Better picture quality, plus no concerns with signal fade during storms.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Steeldog said:


> Cool. Is there any national site you can check to see where your local towers are located?


antennaweb.org

phox


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm currently having to watch the NY locals because that's the only way for me to get them in HD. As soon as the mpeg4 dvr is available I can switch to a city much closer to me and still get them in HD. Like many others I have no desire to keep 2 dvr's running and programmed at the same time. So the HR10 will be getting sold to someone still happy with OTA and SD.


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

I plan to get the locals as soon as the mpeg4 DVR comes out. Being 45 miles away from the farm reception is spotty unless the antenna is way up there above the trees, then lightning is a real concern. Also, reception gets blotchy every time a storm comes by. So far signal loss is minimal during said storms, but the afternoon storms are worse than the hurricanes. Taller clouds I guess.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

interesting, i always thought people in the southern states would have much better reception that us northerners. 

too bad you cant do the 1000ft antenna. OTA is much more reliable than satellite


----------



## mamorgan1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I just ordered, for free, an HD DVR from Directv. They said it wasn't a tivo but it was the new HD DVR by Directv. She then told me to get HD locals I would need an OTA antenna which I could purchase from them and get installed for $49. I told her that sounded great. She also told me they would be installing a new 5LNB satellite because I would need that for HD. 

I have a couple of questions:
1. Does all of that sound correct?
2. Is this OTA that she talks about true OTA or is a Directv allowed OTA? I ask because I live in Baltimore and I know a lot of people have said you can get DC and Baltimore HD stations OTA. Should I be able to get both OTA with the setup Directv is giving me?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

You should be able to get all the stations. Whenther the new HD DVR will make it easy to get guide data is another story since no one has seen one, but I would guess they would.

Now, the question is, did they quote you a delivery date? No one has had a sniff about the new HDDVR coming anytime soon so I would guess teh CSR is either confused or lying and you are getting either a standard HD receiver or an SD DVR.

The new HD DVR, when it does come out will not have any TiVO software so thjat part is correct.


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

mamorgan1 said:


> I just ordered, for free, an HD DVR from Directv. They said it wasn't a tivo but it was the new HD DVR by Directv. She then told me to get HD locals I would need an OTA antenna which I could purchase from them and get installed for $49. I told her that sounded great. She also told me they would be installing a new 5LNB satellite because I would need that for HD.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 1. Does all of that sound correct?
> ...


1) The new HD-DVR isn't out yet. Did she say she was shipping one today?

2) I think Baltimore has HD locals up, I'm not sure. But if they do, you don't need an antenna if you will be getting them from D*. D* will only provide you with the locals in your DMA. If you want to get DC stations then you could install an antenna. I'd go to http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45 and find your city and ask about the type of antenna there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure within the past year that DTV has just called their HDtivo a dvr by directv. I dont even think HDtivo is on their website.


----------

